# Annual check up turned up important info



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Today was Sweetie and Lemon's annual check up. Even though they are eating normal, acting normal, playing normal, I still take them in once a year to get poked and prodded and have everyone in the waiting room be astonished that the extremely loud yelling is from a budgie and not a cockatoo. 

At any rate, I'm so glad I did because we found what could have been a serious problem! 
As Lemon and Sweetie are both a bit on the pudgie side, I get some blood work done whenever we go to check on their liver health. Lemon has had problems with her liver before so the vet gave me some more supplement to sprinkle on their food like last time. However, they have blood coagulation issues now! This is no good. If they ever need blood work done in the future, they now need to get some vitamin K beforehand. 

Also Lemon's poops have been a little watery the past two or three days, but I wasn't sure if it was from the fresh spring greens I've been giving them or something else. She happened to poop while we were at the vet and so I gave the okay to get her poop checked out. 
It's a good thing I did because she has a bacterial infection!! Even though she's been acting her normal self, she's actually sick. Yet again I am shown how important it is to take notice of all the little differences day to day and bring it up. Now she and Sweetie are on a two week, twice daily, round of antibiotics. The vet says she most likely caught it because of her liver situation and the fact Sweetie and Lemon are just finishing a moult right now. 

I love my two little ones and want the best for them. I am so glad I took them to the vet and found out this secret infection because it could kill them both if left untreated. My poor babies


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Luckily for both Sweetie and Lemon they have a wonderfully attentive and caring Mummy to look after them and are being treated for an illness they have before any symptoms are showing. 

This is why when any member comes on here and says their bird is showing symptoms of being sick, we mostly recommend an avian vet because we have no idea what is going on inside your bird. 

Moira, kudos to you for being the best budgie parent you can be.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Lucky little Lemon and Sweetie have a great mom . Healing thoughts coming your way Moira, for Lemon. :hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's excellent you are a vigilant budgie parront and ensure your budgies get annual check-ups.

I'm so glad your Avian Vet was able to diagnose the problems promptly to ensure darling Lemon and Sweetie get the treatment they need to get back to 100% health soon! :hug:

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery for your little ones.*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Round one of me giving the antibiotics was exhausting for all three of us. It's an oral medicine, so I've to hold them to give it, something I've never done before. The vet showed me how but my goodness they were so unhappy. Sweetie pushes the syringe away with his tongue, and Lemon just screams and bites. I hope this gets much easier. I have a feeling all trust between Lemon and I is gone now


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Moira, I'm so glad that you were able to catch the illness before it got any worse! You truly are a wonderful budgie parront :hug: 

I'm sure that Lemon and Sweetie will soon forgive you after realising that you were only helping them feel better!


----------



## VampiricConure (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank Heavens you found issues before they got worse!! **hugs** I remember when one of my birds (cockatiel) came down with a bone infection after a fight with my conure. I am so happy for my vet's care! 

Give your Fids some millet on me


----------



## tonic (Nov 13, 2009)

It is interesting that they both have blood issues, do you think it is related to the liver medicine they were getting?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh the joys of medicating  don't worry Moire you have a wonderful relationship with your budgies and whatever little trust is lost will easily be rebuilt  
Sending my best wishes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Giving the oral medication is never easy (in my opinion). I agree that the trust will be rebuilt once the course of medication is over.

Try to be as calm as possible and talk reassuringly to them as you administer the meds. (I always forgot to talk as I'd end up holding my breath1)*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

tonic said:


> It is interesting that they both have blood issues, do you think it is related to the liver medicine they were getting?


The vet said it was probably related to their liver issues. We could run more tests but right now they were already so exhausted after being poked with needles and strangers holding them, getting the infection under control is more important so we're going to check it out in more detail on a later date.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Annual*

I am glad to know that you are firm but kind when your birds need meds. It is going to be alright. Budgies go into protection mode per instinct and will understand that your firm gentle manner tell your birds that it will be OK. after a while it will not be so distressing as it is new for both of you. You can wrap them in a cloth or paper towel. Budgies feels better if they can push against something with their feet, and this seems to calm then. I always gently rub the crown feathers and talk to them. Experience over time teaches them to take meds and get on with life. This part of the wonderful experience of learning to trust and enjoy life together. As a human child you responded in a similar manner when your parents took you to a human physician. This learning is so important for the budgie or child to build a strong ethical wisdom when facing life experience. As you learn to trust yourself, so your bird will trust you. That is a gift to celebrate. Well done. You are a great birdy parent. 
Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::hug::cup::cup::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi Moira.. JoAnn's message is heartening! I have done the oral meds thing too, and it's tough. The first time, I had to give oral calcium to my 'broody' hen, Lemony. She bit and gave me the stink eye, but I don't think it affected our relationship..
When I first got Rigby, my little rescue guy, I had to do oral mite meds... he was already scared to death of people and that didn't help.
I think you already have a strong bond, and your birds will handle it just fine. You are indeed a great birdie mom.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Day three! Poops are already looking so much better and, while they still hate it, giving the medicine is getting easier already. They are back to their normal playful selves with me after about an hour after giving medicine too so I'm very relieved they don't seem to be holding any grudges


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Moira, that's great news :2thumbs: How wonderful to hear that they're doing better!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful! I'm happy they aren't holding a grudge and are looking better already. *


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Day 5. We've got our routine down now; both are medicated in under 3 minutes. I've taken to holding them close to my chest as I find they both find it more reassuring with their feet pressed against me than me holding them out in front. The screaming as I try to catch them definitely hasn't stopped, but they don't struggle nearly as much in my hands anymore and are very quick to forgive me; Sweetie just climbs right up to my shoulder to hang out once I loosen my grip and Lemon was preening my ear today shortly after I had given her medicine. 

I think, strangely, this experience has strengthened the bond between the budgies and I. They hate it, I hate it, but they definitely feel better and know this process has something to do with it. They want to spend more time with me now than before. I was expecting them to shun me or something not want to be with me and play with me at all times.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great they are continuing to improve health-wise.

I'm glad to hear the "hated medication" experience is proving to be a positive one with regard to Lemon and Sweetie's trust in you.
I'm sure holding them close to your chest and allowing them to press their feet against you helps to make them feel safer. :thumbsup:*


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

Good to hear Lemony and Sweetie are doing splendidly and are A-OK! :2thumbs:


----------



## sdodo (Jun 7, 2016)

I am so happy to hear they are doing better! Once upon a time Kiger got real sick, I had to medicate him with this that and the other on and off for several months until he was finally diagnosed with AGY. Then there was a month of other meds. At first I was terrified I was going to cause him to aspirate. My current vet worked with me on it and come that time when he was on meds for twice a day for four weeks I had some confidence. Little dude is use to being handled like that now and amazed the vet with how calm he was during our last visit. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Annual*

This is wonderful news!! As I remember to my initial experience. My personal fears were the hardest to come to terms with. When Budgie knows that you know" your in charge," as Indi says, The level of trust multiplies. Good Job!!!

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------

